# Lightake Guhong



## souljahsu (Sep 4, 2010)

Im going to order a dayan guhong cube from Lightake.

so I'm wondering how long the shipping usually take for Lightake, and what do you guys think about that shop.


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 4, 2010)

Lightake usually takes about a week at most to process (in my experience), however, if an item is out of stock, they won't tell you so it will take them months to ship it. They sometimes ship things separately so you may get multiple packages.

HK Post takes up to 2 weeks for it to arrive at your doorstep, usually.


----------



## Samania (Sep 4, 2010)

souljahsu said:


> im rarely on...



Exactly. 

It took my popbuying order 4 weeks. Its all good. Kinda weird how they come in bags and not boxes


----------



## souljahsu (Sep 4, 2010)

samania, is popbuying the same as lightake? I live in Canada


----------



## musicninja17 (Sep 4, 2010)

Popbuying is nearly identical to lighttake, although they carry different stuff....


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 4, 2010)

Ebay ftw (Y)


----------



## WeIsPrius (Sep 4, 2010)

First time I used Lightake, I might have had beginners luck. They filled the order and shipped within 24 hours. Packaged arrived in 8 days. 

I currently have a Guhong and Maru lube on the way from Lightake. My current status has said Collecting Products Now for over 24 hours, unlike the first time I bought. Starting to get worried here.....I'll let you know what happens. 

But yes I generally prefer Lightake.com if they have the lowest price, which they usually do, like for the FII, Guhong, Ghosthand etc. The exception? Alpha V, they don't sell it preassembled. 

I don't mind the long shipping time, just as long as they are on their game, fill my order, and continue to be communicative.


----------



## theace (Sep 4, 2010)

took my popbuying order 2 weeks. They're virtually the same guys.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 4, 2010)

Lightake is the sister site of Popbuying. However, Lightake has faster shipping, apparently. I have no testimonials about Lightake considering I haven't used it (PayPal's being stoopid right now). They carry similar because they are run by the same company.


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 4, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Lightake is the sister site of Popbuying. However, Lightake has faster shipping, apparently. I have no testimonials about Lightake considering I haven't used it (PayPal's being stoopid right now). They carry similar because they are run by the same company.



Ah, that makes sense. I've been wondering ever since my break from cubing what the difference between Lightake and Popbuying was.


----------



## Chrish (Sep 4, 2010)

My first order from Lightake took 4 days to get to my house after it was shipped (shipped 1 or 2 days after ordering).

My second order got to my house about 1-2 weeks after shipping, took maybe 2-3 days to ship it.

My third order hasn't been shipped, ordered 3 weeks ago. I'm not hinting that their service gets worse and worse the more you order (because that wouldn't even make sense).. but this has been my experience with them.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 4, 2010)

Lightake is owned by Popbuying, I am pretty sure Popbuying Jack is the new Lightake poster on the forums (but I may be wrong). Emma is still the CS rep.

souljashu: This is more suited for the One Answer Question thread. It took me 21 days to receive my product after ordering, but that's including weekends. I think it was 14-15 business days from the time I ordered until I received.

You can expect up to 3 weeks for product delivery, maybe even 4. I believe if they don't have an item in stock and it won't be in stock in a timely manner, they ship your items separately (the in stock ones and the out of stock ones come later).


----------

